# anyone recognize these recaros?



## kcbmxer (Feb 22, 2002)

got this recaro out of my friends coupe.... he had a full recaro interior these two front and the back was the same fabric and had the recaro badges as well.... Did this come as factory? The seats have speakers in the headrests as well....


























_Modified by kcbmxer at 4:18 PM 8-17-2006_


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: anyone recognize these recaros? (kcbmxer)*

x- post.....
look here.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2774125


_Modified by Sepp at 9:29 PM 8-16-2006_


----------

